

FBI chief Mueller says spy tactics could have stopped 9/11 attacks - ollysb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/13/fbi-mueller-spy-tactics-9-11-boston

======
spikels
The operative word here is "could" as in "maybe" or "possibly" or "nobody
knows if".

They didn't stop Boston. That is a fact.

